# carbon fiber technology



## sunday400229 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحتم عايزين اى كتاب عن الكاربون فيبر و تطبيقات استخدامها فى البتروكيمياء و الصناعات الهندسيه او ممكن لينك


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام
Carbon Fiber Composite



http://www.ebookee.net/Carbon-Fiber-Composite_270368.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## sunday400229 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> carbon fiber composite
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله الف شكر على الافاده


----------

